# How to get rid of



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Cockle burrs (sp.) What is a GOOD general all around weed killer for yard use. Granuals, spray on, dosen't matter. hwell:


----------



## Team Binnion (Jun 3, 2004)

*Scotts*

Scotts Bonuse S


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

the bonus S killed mine and they were thick. Make sure you water it in for maximun effectiveness.


----------



## TRIPLE L (Jul 1, 2005)

I had them bad at my beach house in Surfside and I put down Scott's Bonus s and got rid of them. I also got most of my grass back now, it was under salt water for a little bit a couple of months back.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Be very carefull with the Bonus S this time of the year. Its best to use Bonus S before the temp reaches about 85 degrees. Water it in very well, or put it down just prior to some good rainfall. Do not use the Bonus S right after you have mowed your grass. Also wait at least three after you put it down before you mow your lawn......


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I used Weed-B-Gone at Sargent and it took them out.


----------

